# NAD - Fender 57 Custom Champ



## RYAN1987M (Feb 19, 2019)

*NAD - Fender 57 Custom Champ*

I’ve had the Champ for about two weeks now and I’m absolutely thrilled with it!

I’m having a blast plugging straight into the Champ and think that it sounds fantastic. I’m still in the process of breaking in the speaker, but it sounds very nice already (and I’m sure it’ll only continue to sound better as time goes on). I really enjoy the clean tones with all of my Telecasters and it’s definitely fun to get natural drive by setting the amp to 6 or 7 (out of 12). The sound is fairly distorted at that point and it sounds incredible. It sounds fine dimed (very loud!) but I think it sounds better, and still plenty crunchy, when the Champ is set below 8 (out of 12). 

The real surprise to me is how great the amp sounds at about 4 (out of 12) – the cleans really are inspiring. I don’t find the amp boxy-sounding in the least. In fact, when I’ve plugged in my pedals, I’ve not felt the need to engage reverb. And I think the natural EQ’ing of the amp is spot-on. I do have the amp raised off the ground, on a wooden end table, and have the open back of the cabinet about a foot away from a corner.

Perhaps shallowly, I was on the lookout for a small Fender amp covered in tweed. I was looking at the Fender Pro Junior IV and the Fender 57 Custom Champ. Although they’re nothing alike, I personally felt that the quality – both sound and build – of the Champ exceeded the Pro Jr enough to justify the cost of the Champ.


----------



## RYAN1987M (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## RYAN1987M (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

I like how your pedalboard is literally a board.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome set-up. Congrats


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

troyhead said:


> I like how your pedalboard is literally a board.


With pedals on it. 

Great rig!


----------



## RYAN1987M (Feb 19, 2019)

Lucky me - NPBD + NASD!


----------



## RYAN1987M (Feb 19, 2019)

Lucky me - NPBD + NASD!


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

Nice! Whole lotta tweed!
Cool pedalboard too. Looked up the company. I may end up with one.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Awesome Ryan, enjoy.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

Congrats!!! 
Now you need a second one and run them stereo.^)@#


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

RYAN1987M said:


> Lucky me - NPBD + NASD!


I've been thinking about ordering the Maple Rock tweed board for a bit over a year now, but haven't yet pulled the trigger.

What size board did you order?

What are your thoughts on the construction? Accessibility for pedal setups and power supply, etc?

You have essentially created the board and amp setup that I was thinking of, but I was going to go with the tweed Blues Jr IV.


----------



## RYAN1987M (Feb 19, 2019)

reckless toboggan said:


> I've been thinking about ordering the Maple Rock tweed board for a bit over a year now, but haven't yet pulled the trigger.
> 
> What size board did you order?
> 
> ...


I have nothing but positive stuff to say about Maple Rock and Larry (the Owner). 

I ordered the 9x30 board as I prefer a simple single row. I also elected to forgo the carpeted top and instead went with the exposed wood. 

The construction is bulletproof - really solidly put together. Solid birch and well joined. Everything seems to be very well put together and I have no doubts about its road-worthiness. 

I have the CS-12 mounted underneath - there is plenty of room for it to breathe and I find it simple to access. I also find the routing on the top of the pedalboard makes cable management very easy. I did buy a few adhesive anchors and zipties which I use to keep things really tidy underneath. 

Please let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

The 57 Champ seems expensive.

Until you get it home and plug it in.

I have one and use it a lot at jams - it cuts through pretty good.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

RYAN1987M said:


> I have nothing but positive stuff to say about Maple Rock and Larry (the Owner).
> 
> I ordered the 9x30 board as I prefer a simple single row. I also elected to forgo the carpeted top and instead went with the exposed wood.
> 
> ...


That's awesome. Thank you for responding and giving me your take. I've been drooling over these online for a while.


----------



## 79Deluxe (6 mo ago)

I swapped out the stock speaker in mine for a warehouse 8” and I have to say wow much more dynamic range.


----------



## 79Deluxe (6 mo ago)

RYAN1987M said:


> Lucky me - NPBD + NASD!


Nice board


----------



## RYAN1987M (Feb 19, 2019)

79Deluxe said:


> I swapped out the stock speaker in mine for a warehouse 8” and I have to say wow much more dynamic range.


I must say, I've really grown to like the original speaker. And/Or my ear has simply gotten used to it. And/Or it's well broken in by now. 

In any event, now I'm curious and will be reading up on the speaker you put in yours! Thanks!


----------

